# Identify these rims?



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anybody know what rims these are??




Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nevermind. Found some other rims...

Has anyone ran ASA GT5 Chrome Plated wheels??

I'm stuck in a toss up between those or some ASA AR1 wheels with the silver machined lip?

Any experience with either?



Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

See my new thread - Enkei Tuning Raijin Black Painted - I love em! When looking on TireRack, don't forget to go under 2005 BMW 330 - Same bolt pattern (5x120) - just watch offset.


----------

